# HOW OLD ARE YE?



## glass man (Sep 13, 2012)

Just thought I would see who would say![] NONE OF YOU BUSINESS..is appropriate to say too!![&:]

 I am 58 going on 108!![FEELS LIKE SOME TIMES!  YOU "OLD FOLKS" LIKE ME UNDERSTAND!![8D]] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Sep 13, 2012)

SORRY POSTED IN WRONG PLACE..SEE WHAT CAN HAPPEN WHEN YA GET OLDER?[8D] STILL JAMIE..I THINK?


----------



## Conch times (Sep 13, 2012)

OLD!


----------



## epackage (Sep 13, 2012)

I look much younger than my age, I feel much older than my age, I act much younger than my age...[]


----------



## xxfollyxx (Sep 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> SORRY POSTED IN WRONG PLACE..SEE WHAT CAN HAPPEN WHEN YA GET OLDER?[8D] STILL JAMIE..I THINK?


 
 Senior moment 

 26 years 84 days 3 hours and an unspecified amount of minutes


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I look much younger than my age, I feel much older than my age, I act much younger than my age...[]


 
 YES! []

 I'll have to adopt this one, ya don't mind sharing do ya Jim? [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 13, 2012)

53 going on 10


----------



## epackage (Sep 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not all my friend...


----------



## botlguy (Sep 13, 2012)

I turned 73 ten months ago. Took that phrase from a Tom T. Hall song about "Old dogs, Children and Watermelon Wine".


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2012)

Physically, I'm 31 (closer to 32), although my back feels at least 50 today and my left foot feels about 108 1/2. Time for some new work boots, methinks.

 When I was 15-20, people would tell me that I was wiser and more mature than most 30-40 year-olds they knew. Now that I'm in my 30s, my wife tells me I'm an overgrown, mischievous kid. I guess regression of mental age can make up for some of the fun lost with the progression of physical age [8D]  ~Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 13, 2012)

54 years of age...[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 13, 2012)

Well I am now 83 and my better half and I have been married 61 years.  I don't know how she put up with me that long.   
 My Dad always said the first 100 are the hardest.  So he lived to 51.  And it also means I only have 17 more to go. Not sure that I will make it.    RED Matthews


----------



## logueb (Sep 13, 2012)

Turned 62 back in July and thank God every day that I can still do the things that I like to do.  Especially digging bottles.  I think that those workouts at the dump have kept me in fair shape for my age.  I hate to think of the time in the future that I can no longer grab that shovel and head to the dump for a little "scratching" in the dirt.  Been digging off and on for 47 years and loved every minute of it.


----------



## madman (Sep 13, 2012)

stopped counting after 40


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Sep 13, 2012)

24......does that make me the youngest so far?
 p.s.
 my back feels great, my legs work well, and my arms feel great but...my shoulders feel terrible and i smoke so that does not help the stamina.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 13, 2012)

No Conner is 17 I think


----------



## M.C.Glass (Sep 14, 2012)

Old enough to know better, but too young to resist!

 Or 53.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 14, 2012)

feel 77, am 57, act 37


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 14, 2012)

[]   70  with some of the best days yet to come!!


----------



## Blackglass (Sep 14, 2012)

18 years... Old?


----------



## Dansalata (Sep 14, 2012)

56 STILL DO DRYWALL, PAINT HOUSES AND PLAY A MEAN GUITAR...OH YEAH AND DIG FOR BOTTLES SOMETIMES TOO!!![]


----------



## PASodas (Sep 14, 2012)

52 . . . but still act like a teenager . . . just ask my wife!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Sep 14, 2012)

Will be 36 in Nov []

 ~Tim


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm old enough to know better~~but still do it anyway[sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## sandchip (Sep 15, 2012)

Fiddy-two.


----------



## coreya (Sep 15, 2012)

Chronologically 58, mentally according to my wife 13, physically I died 4 years ago!


----------



## jskirk (Sep 15, 2012)

47 but My CRS makes me feel 80 somtimes


----------



## NYCFlasks (Sep 15, 2012)

Depends.....on paper, 52........otherwise somewhere between 18 and 52..........young at heart, love my music from the 70's and 80's, loud and louder.........work keeps you going, I work 351 days straight, then take 2 weeks vacation.  I do not suffer fools, and take no crap.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 15, 2012)

43 and counting ..backwards..


----------



## epackage (Sep 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  NYCFlasks
> 
> Depends.....on paper, 52........otherwise somewhere between 18 and 52..........young at heart, love my music from the 70's and 80's, loud and louder.........work keeps you going, I work 351 days straight, then take 2 weeks vacation.  I do not suffer fools, and take no crap.


 Are you me?[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm 17 woop


----------



## lil digger (Sep 16, 2012)

im 15


----------



## pinxbinx (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm 29.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 16, 2012)

51, lots of 50s on here []


----------



## 2find4me (Sep 16, 2012)

I think ima the youngest 12 goin on 13[]


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  2find4me
> 
> I think ima the youngest 12 goin on 13[]


 Really I'm 12 too what month were you born so we can see who's the youngest.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 16, 2012)

15 12 17  WOW NO WONDER WE ARE RATED G  []

 Make sure you guys keep ABN up and running when all of us 5o plus-ers have gone to that great bottle dump/privy in the sky [8D]


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 16, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 15 12 17  WOW NO WONDER WE ARE RATED G  []
> 
> Make sure you guys keep ABN up and running when all of us 5o plus-ers have gone to that great bottle dump/privy in the sky [8D]


 [] Lol sure will!


----------



## tigue710 (Sep 17, 2012)

Good post Jamie, a lot more younger folks then I woulda thought

 as to your question; I be 7 years short my fourth decade on ye here planet...


----------



## georgeoj (Sep 17, 2012)

[8D]I will be 68 for a few days yet. I am not going to kick the bucket until I have all of the crude jars[8|].
 George


----------



## februarystarskc (Sep 17, 2012)

27, but I feel much older


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  februarystarskc
> 
> 27, but I feel much older


 
 Keep haggin around this site it will make you feel younger []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> I'm old enough to know better~~but still do it anyway[sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


 
 Come on Fred you are not a women you can tell your age  [8D] Right now I am counting how many women told how old they are. [] I'll get back to ya


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 17, 2012)

Just as I thought, only ONE women told her age on this thread. And she is a 12 year old girl! So in reality "No women" told their age on this thread.
    What do you think we are going to make fun of you ahhhhh haaa look how old your are ahhh ha.[8D] Its the internet for gods sake. []


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll be 63 in October!!~~~Ok?~~Happy now???[][]-----my head looks like it wore out 2 bodies[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]  ~~but other than that i feel GRrrrreat[&:]


----------



## pinxbinx (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm a woman! I thought about saying a lady never tells, but figured... what the heck?


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 19, 2012)

WILL BE 53 IN DEC. I DIG WITH MY FRIEND ARTHUR ITIS...HE MAKES ME FEEL OLDER THAN THE DIRT I DIG IN.

 BEEN DIGGING OFF AND ON SINCE MY TEENS.[]


----------



## diggerdirect (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm two 26 year olds in one body here. (Works great 'til we get arguing with each other.!)


----------



## saratogadriver (Sep 20, 2012)

47, act 18, feel 65...

 Jim G


----------



## nydigger (Sep 22, 2012)

gonna be 33 next month


----------



## Dugout (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm older than Rick !


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Sep 23, 2012)

A young 54[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 24, 2012)

41 but i still look like Im in my 20's....don't we all?


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 24, 2012)

32


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> I'm older than Rick !


 
 And prettier! []


----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, it's about a draw.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Pleaseeeee!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You do some damage for 63 Fred []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  diggerdirect
> 
> I'm two 26 year olds in one body here. (Works great 'til we get arguing with each other.!)


 Hey, your playing with a full deck! Me too!


----------



## Dugout (Sep 24, 2012)

My Mother died at age 59. And Gramma at age 100. I feel it would be an honor to grow well into old age, as 59 is still young. So I hope I can wait around a bit longer than my Mother did. She did not even get to meet my last 2 daughters.


----------



## bzhishk (Sep 24, 2012)

Managed to make it to 30 while still knowing very, very little


----------



## sandchip (Sep 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  bzhishk
> 
> Managed to make it to 30 while still knowing very, very little


 
 Your statement alone would imply that you are quite wise for your age.  The virtue of humility goes a long ways.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  pinxbinx
> 
> I'm a woman! I thought about saying a lady never tells, but figured... what the heck


 

 Well they tell on ABN. Come on spit it out
 []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  ironmountain
> 
> 41 but i still look like Im in my 20's....don't we all?
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 25, 2012)

I always have to stop and count the years as keeping track never seemed that important...except maybe 18th and the 21st.  I hit 54 at the last birthday.
 Why is it that so many woman do not like to tell their age?  Never could figure that one out...your age is your age whether you tell or not.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 25, 2012)

> I always have to stop and count the years as keeping track never seemed that important


 That's funny Melinda. I have the same thing. If someone asks me out of the blue and I just blurt out the first thing that comes to mind, it is usually off. I have to do the math to get it right.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 25, 2012)

> Why is it that so many woman do not like to tell their age? Never could figure that one out...your age is your age whether you tell or not.


 I suppose in the old fashioned sense, one should never ask because it could lead to an insult. "Oh wow, you're only 40? You like like a solid 55".[]

 I knew somebody who sold Mary Kay cosmetics. They would start every sales pitch by showing this picture of a very elderly Mary Kay and ask how old the prospective buyer thought she was. The trouble was, that she was very elderly in the picture and did not look good. When she asked me, I said, "I don't know, a hundred?" Which made her mad because I was supposed to answer 37 (or something).


----------



## glass man (Sep 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 COOL MR.FRED..My birthday is in oct. too! Love bout you saying yer head looks like it wore out 2 bodies!![] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Sep 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> My Mother died at age 59. And Gramma at age 100. I feel it would be an honor to grow well into old age, as 59 is still young. So I hope I can wait around a bit longer than my Mother did. She did not even get to meet my last 2 daughters.


 

 AH MAN THAT MADE ME SAD SHE DID NOT GET TO SEE HER GRAND CHILDREN!![&o]

 My pop once said when we all went out to eat that he wished he could have skipped his kids and went right to the grand kids!OUCH!That kinda hurt,,but I understood it..especially the grief my brother and I gave him and mom[8D]..but my sis was bout perfect!!JAMIE


----------



## msleonas (Sep 25, 2012)

56/8,
  x 7, 
 - 42, 
 + 30 =


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You know, when I say 54 it does not seem that old....it seems a lot older when I say I was born in 1958.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Sep 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  msleonas
> 
> 56/8,
> x 7,
> ...


 37[8|]


----------



## msleonas (Sep 28, 2012)

@ Diggin4Togas, you can be in my math class anytime!


----------



## bne74honda (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm 52, look 42, often feel 93 (thanks to my urologist) but manage to spend most of my time being 19 - which is both fun and dangerous.


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 2, 2012)

Looking though this post it looks like the 50 somethings have it.This dollarbill is from 1958 its 54.Just another year and I can eat from the seniors menue at the local Big boy so my son tells me.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 24, 2013)

AARP is down to 50, I figure that's about middle-aged now with so many living to 100.
 Hey! I've been qualified for almost 4 years now. 
 Are any of you 50 YO's retired yet? [8|]


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 24, 2013)

old enough to know better


----------



## coreya (Sep 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  coreya
> 
> Chronologically 58, mentally according to my wife 13, physically I died 4 years ago!


 

 Eric, Retired here not by choice but by circumstance. Run over by a drunk on a boat!


----------



## jess999 (Sep 24, 2013)

im 21 years old


----------



## reach44 (Sep 24, 2013)

22 years old.  And one of these days I'm gonna change my evil ways.  One of these days.


----------

